# Triumph TR6 wooddash replacement router bit for gauges



## megreene (Dec 13, 2008)

I am go to replace my 1974 Triumph TR6 dash this spring. I will be using a walnut veneer over the original base, and cutting the opening for the Smith Gauges. If any one has experience doing this, email me. See picture profile for dash

Mike Greene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike 

SHould be a easy job : with the router  and a small diam. trim router bit..

========





megreene said:


> I am go to replace my 1974 Triumph TR6 dash this spring. I will be using a walnut veneer over the original base, and cutting the opening for the Smith Gauges. If any one has experience doing this, email me. See picture profile for dash
> 
> Mike Greene


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

megreene said:


> I am go to replace my 1974 Triumph TR6 dash this spring. I will be using a walnut veneer over the original base, and cutting the opening for the Smith Gauges. If any one has experience doing this, email me. See picture profile for dash
> 
> Mike Greene


Mike, you can do it... just take your time. The attached pics are those of a friends 53 Jag that I made replacement wood parts for last winter. It was more fun than making kitchen cabinets for $$. Ya can't ride in a cabinet !
steveo


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Steveo that looks really great. I guess the trick is go slow, think it through, go slow, go slower-----well that is how it would be if I were doing it,epically on someone else's car. What I could see in your pic, it really looked sweet. Some time if you do anouther one you could do a photo shoot with it step by step. I always admire good work and to me that looks fine.


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

I rebuilt the dash for a 65 Jag S-Type for a friend. It was so much fun and it came out GREAT. I am going to do the same thing to my 67 Mercury Cougar some time in the near future. If it comes out like I think it will, I'll post pictures here and on the Cougar forum.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

My son took the easy way out and used a laser company to cut all the parts in Zebrawood that fit exactly inside and on top of the stock dash. 

He glued all the pieces in and on the dash and it looks so good you can not tell it is added on or not solid wood.

Of course this is not as nice as solid wood and not as fun as cutting all the parts, but his car did not warrant that anyway.

I am thinking of getting the cheaper version of his kit in Zebra laminate for my 2001 Monte Carlo. 

It's about 140.00 and a lot of bang for the buck, but again I personally would not put it in a classic car, though it would look good enough.


----------

